# sweetest thing ever



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

so today me, my brother, and 4 of his friends rolled up to another school to fight some kid who kept runnin his mouth sayin he beat the shit out of some of us so, i go up to this kid i and i was lie "dude, come fight my brother" and he was tryin to bitch out and find an excuse so i called him a little bitch so he tried pickin a fight with me cuz i was the smallest out of everyone so i was like "fuck you bitch" and i went to grab the rest of the guys and we're walkin up to him and one of the guys walks up tp him nd said "i heard you wanna fight me?" and before the kid can answer he just clocks him, knocks him down then grabbed his head and just starts throwin bombs at the kid, so the little bitch tries tacklin him but gets put in a choke and then gets elbowed in the head and then my bro just walks up and kicks him in the face. hahaha shit was funny and when it was done i threw the kid off and said "quit embarresing yourself and he got up stumbled around and tried to look tough. now he walks around sayin he got jumped by a bunch of 20 year olds :lol: .

oh my god what a fuckface.

i will post a link to the video when its done uploading


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, you adolescents like to fight do ya? You're ALL grounded

- Your Mum :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

When you say kid it sounds like you beat up a 4 year old.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

110101001010101100101010101010101. I wonder what that is in binary.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

no he agreed to fight him only one guy did it then my brother got his shot in there, which is why we went there in the first place


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Damn


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Inzom said:


> 110101001010101100101010101010101. I wonder what that is in binary.


lol


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > 110101001010101100101010101010101. I wonder what that is in binary.
> ...


What the fuzzles?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > 110101001010101100101010101010101. I wonder what that is in binary.
> ...


or should i say 101. get it? hgahahahahhhahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brenna (Sep 13, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > Inzom said:
> ...


What the mother fuzzies.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

brenna, i dont think you should be reading this thread, too young


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

[
What the fuzzles?[/quote]
What the mother fuzzies.[/quote]
This is Mark asking what the mother fuzzies


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice a bunch of you beat up 1 guy you must feel real proud.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

who is brenna?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> who is brenna?


Mark's 8 year old daughter

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=16570


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i hate fighting, it makes me so anxious and afraid


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Tenken said:


> Nice a bunch of you beat up 1 guy you must feel real proud.


I was waiting for this.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Tenken said:


> Nice a bunch of you beat up 1 guy you must feel real proud.


nah buddy it was 1 guy fighting him and my bro kicked him a couple of time, you werent there so shut the fuck up


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

No you shut the F up AntiSocial, you yourself just writing about this on this fourm is patheic it's self... you have sicken me.

Video? You recorded it?... "Clown". Grow the F up.

I can understand why female members have issues with my sexually comments if it upsets you just as much as AntiSocial has me.

do the math; who's going to be interested in you boosting about such a subject here?

Your brother kicked him in the face? That's bang out... you're a pair of clowns. Now f off tw*t.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yeh, might not be the best idea to post this stuff on the forum Matt, a few reasons, i know some people that got dp out of bullying/fighting so its a sensitive subject for them

Alo the video thing is a bit off, its a massive thing over here (UK) where people get raped.stabbed and get taped etc, then on you tube, happens all the time!!

This is just a bit of insight for you as to why some people might get offended! Cool?

Robs xx


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> No you shut the F up AntiSocial, you yourself just writing about this on this fourm is patheic it's self... you have sicken me.
> 
> Video? You recorded it?... "Clown". Grow the F up.
> 
> ...


hahaha wow dude, this section of the forum is for posting about how you feel and what you did in your day, so i was under the impression that posting about what i did today and how i feel was alright here... boy was i wrong!

and dude what the fuck, calling me a clown, what r u 5. i can guarantee u wouldnt call me and my bro a pair of clowns to our faces... fuck face


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Alo the video thing is a bit off, its a massive thing over here (UK) where people get raped.stabbed and get taped etc, then on you tube, happens all the time!!


k now thats some fucked up shit.

there are lots of people who put videos of fights on the internet, its not that big of a deal. but if id have known how much heat i was gonna take for posting this thread, i probly wouldnt have


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i know you wouldnt its cool! we still love u hahhaa, jut wanted to explain why u might be getting heat from peeps


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> hahaha wow dude, this section of the forum is for posting about how you feel and what you did in your day, so i was under the impression that posting about what i did today and how i feel was alright here... boy was i wrong!
> 
> and dude what the flower*, calling me a clown, what r u 5. i can guarantee u wouldnt call me and my bro a pair of clowns to our faces... flower* face


yea it's posting "how you feel"... in the sence of a postive deal... not stating how you felt while kickin the fook outta some one you red nose clown mofo. hiding behide your bro? lol... you're a shadow... a smirking shadow... and shadows can be wiped out with ease... just need a bright person. I could brake you down with words... and i'm more then willin to do that. "Clown".


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Robsy said:


> i know you wouldnt its cool! we still love u hahhaa, jut wanted to explain why u might be getting heat from peeps


explain common sense? hence why I've given him his new name "clown"


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha wow dude, this section of the forum is for posting about how you feel and what you did in your day, so i was under the impression that posting about what i did today and how i feel was alright here... boy was i wrong!
> ...


hiding behind my bro, hardly i could stomp your bitch ass with a broken hand. lets see you break me down with words when your jaws wired shut, biatch. your such a piece of shit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > hiding behind my bro, hardly i could stomp your bitch ass with a broken hand. lets see you break me down with words when your jaws wired shut, biatch. your such a piece of shit.


lol... "Wheels you in"... excellent bait i've used there... lol. Sure sure... I beleive you could tickel me... =*( but plz don't... I can't handle that kinda pain. lol :mrgreen:


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i got dp from fighting
and its sad that you actually think fighting is fun
i used to think the same way until i got into this mess
and u said that you got dp from fighting to so why would u even want to put yourself at risk of
getting hit in the head and making things worse. fighting naturally gives u temporary dp
so imagine how bad it would be to fight with dp.

and just curious at robsy who else gotten dp from fighting here?


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

by the way jumping people is soft
you yourself posted about how people wanted to jump you
and how the other guys was a bitch cause they didnt want to fight by themselves
so why would u and your brother go around jumping people


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hurricane12 said:


> and just curious at robsy who else gotten dp from fighting here?


slight confession, i dont know of anyone personally (until now) i just knew you could get dp that way etc. :|


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Robsy said:


> hurricane12 said:
> 
> 
> > and just curious at robsy who else gotten dp from fighting here?
> ...


Let me jog your memory.
Recently someone came on saying that they got it from trauma and clover wanted to know more.
It sounded like physical trauma.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

reading this forum beef reminds me i need to get back in the gym lol


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> ...


keep dreamin mofo, i would fuck you up man


hurricane12 said:


> i got dp from fighting
> and its sad that you actually think fighting is fun
> i used to think the same way until i got into this mess
> and u said that you got dp from fighting to so why would u even want to put yourself at risk of
> ...


i said fighting MAY have caused my dp but im now im pretty sure it was from smokin too much weed and too much stress


hurricane12 said:


> by the way jumping people is soft
> you yourself posted about how people wanted to jump you
> and how the other guys was a bitch cause they didnt want to fight by themselves
> so why would u and your brother go around jumping people


ok how many fucking times do i gotta say this, I DIDNT HIT THE KID, I WAS FILMING, ONLY ONE GUY FOUGHT THE OTHER KID, MY BRO JUST GAVE HIM A COUPLE KICKS DURING THE FIGHT, IT DIDNT MATTER IF HE DID OR NOT, IT WASNT GUNNA CHANGE ANYTHING. and seriously where im from nobody gives a shit if jumpin peoples cool or not, we dont give a shit, if you got it coming to you, watch your fuckin back. everyone i know wants to beat the shit out of this kid (including me), and they were glad someone did it, hes got alot more beat downs coming his way. so fuck all of you who are talkin shit, this is the way i grew up, its just how things work over here, im sure theres people on here who can relate to this.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Stop fighting, you are scaring me  Where's the LOVE peoples? Where's the LOVE?

Robsy has a point...

Matt, violence is not always the answer (i know you didn't punch him but still.) This is for you to know next time.  Aight?

Darren, i noticed you were name calling. No need for that mate. It will only make it worst like it did just then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > lol... "Wheels you in"... excellent bait i've used there... lol. Sure sure... I beleive you could tickel me... =*( but plz don't... I can't handle that kinda pain. lol :mrgreen:
> ...


Plz don't hurt me  i only wanted to state you're a clown for writing down how much pleasure you got from "recording" a fight you dickhead, this is a support site, alot of people here have a low self-esteem due to bullying etc. Even you have a low self-esteem for being a clown. Personality i beleive you "should" be banned for being a nob.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Darren, i noticed you were name calling. No need for that mate. It will only make it worst like it did just then.


I'm sorry hazel, although there's a time and place when ignorance has to come to an end, I don't care how much trouble I get in for writing in this thread... Clown master has triggered my anger.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> Just an FYI, there are approximately 6 members who I know of who got DP directly from fighting. (And many more who are younger who got it after constant stress after being bullied in school.) Only a couple have posted their stories, the others do not want to publicly share it.


May i have your view of this thread please? I mean "each to their own" although not when it relates so badly to how some people had their dr/dp triggered. Fair enough if a thread is started by "did you get dr/dp from fighting?" but not while stating you triggered/recorded a fight (When you're the person who choices to take a foolish action, like laughing while recording).

Next will have some twat stating how much pleasure they got from raping/abusing a person.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Darren, i understand that you are upset at Matt but name calling is not a good thing coming from someone older than a young person like Matt. Those older than Matt and other young people, should be like good ROLE MODELS (i speak to this myself as well). Young people are the future. So let's put aside our anger, attitude and whatnot.
I want to see Matt get out of the DP rut (every1 of us) while he's young and become a successful person.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

A good role model is not passive.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Amen Haze..

Ok GUYS!!!!! I feel like grounding you! ha.

I am sure Matt has now got the message

Let this be a learning curve for people in the future, not to post things that could possibly upset / offend people. Its just not cool.

Lets make this the end of it, Matt I am sure you are thinking of a good retaliation to Darren, if you want to thats up to you guys, but can you do it in PM?

Also if you havent got anything constructive to say, don't resort to name calling, you're only embarassing yourselves.

We all get the picture now

Much love

Robsy xx


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I have such a cool cartoon idea for this one.
I have to work.
damn you work!!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I look forward to it Mark your cartoons always bring peace and laughter haha cant wait x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

FYI Lyns and I went thru beef and worked it out. Matt - Darren's my bro. I love you both, arguing about this is senseless. Look at Lyns and I now there's so much love goin around. We all go thru so much of our own pain we don't need to bring it on more to people of our own kind. Fighting is stupid - face is Matt, what are you looking for attention or being cool? Well it's not cool, esp when you one day get fucked up or god forbid die because you pissed someone off and now they're going to kill you because you mean squat to them. Stop the fighting and lets all get together. I think most would agree it was much more fun when everything is in peace and harmony.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PS Matt I know several members on here who have DP from being traumatized while getting the shit kicked out of them. THink about it....would you wish this disease on ANYONE, even your worse enemy? I wouldn't. I'm not putting you down, I still love our convos, it's just you can do more harm than you know by kicking the shit out of people. There's noting cool about it, in the end im sure one day you will be sorry for it.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

** goes to sit under the hippie tree with kenny** yay x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

** gets in meditating position** mmmmmm ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

This is why I stayed right out of this one.......I could see where it was gonna end up.

I dont approve of fighting or the shit Matt gets up to but its his life... And Matts a 16 yr old male,ALL 16 yr old males have boasted about beating people up at some point or talked about how hard they are...if you swallow this stuff as exactly how it is then more fool you.. Personally for Matt I think its partly a protective brovado persona thing mostly so lets not beat him up for it either.

Love all around,joins Kenny "Om"....
Lynsey x.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Personally for Matt I think its partly a protective brovado persona thing mostly so lets not beat him up for it either.


Tru dat. Especially us who are older than Matt, let's be good role models  and to everyone, let's keep showing love and respect
to one another. This is a SUPPORT site. Peace.

*joins in the hippy fun*


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

"Dust under a carpet". Just remember those mites under the carpet.

May I ask; What's the deal with you guys and your escapism?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

eh?...is it a magic hippy flying carpet?...are you trippin on klonopin?......lets all take some of Darrens klonopin and sit on the magic carpet...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

> Swept under the carpet


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

You know just sweeping things under the carpet like that can cause one not to face reality.Whats with all your escapism Darren?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I prefer it to reality.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I like them both...as one..a bit of both is healthy..reality is as mythic as you like.....myth is as real as you want.I dont see a differance.We all create our own storys/dramas out of the raw materials of life.....with our minds...some do so skillfuly and create a beautiful life,some create negetive storylines for themselves and leave horroble trails in the sand...


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> This is why I stayed right out of this one.......I could see where it was gonna end up.
> 
> I dont approve of fighting or the shit Matt gets up to but its his life... And Matts a 16 yr old male,ALL 16 yr old males have boasted about beating people up at some point or talked about how hard they are...if you swallow this stuff as exactly how it is then more fool you.. Personally for Matt I think its partly a protective brovado persona thing mostly so lets not beat him up for it either.
> 
> ...


im not saying im hard or anything like that, and whats a protective brovado? i dont like how everyones ganging up on me, i think im gonna take a break from this site for a bit...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

I wasnt ganging up on you.....I dont think anyone was.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> FYI Lyns and I went thru beef and worked it out. Matt - Darren's my bro. I love you both, arguing about this is senseless. Look at Lyns and I now there's so much love goin around. We all go thru so much of our own pain we don't need to bring it on more to people of our own kind. Fighting is stupid - face is Matt, what are you looking for attention or being cool? Well it's not cool, esp when you one day get flower* up or god forbid die because you pissed someone off and now they're going to kill you because you mean squat to them. Stop the fighting and lets all get together. I think most would agree it was much more fun when everything is in peace and harmony.


Kenny has some good points.
There is so much love going around there these days. 
Antisocial, you are a big part of the love.
Yesterday a had coffee with another person who had dp. He does not come on here much anymore. I said he should and because we are all becoming friends. We have a bond. 
How exactly he asked.
I said "if you have DP you can't piss me off". That?s how I feel.
We are all different kinds of people with very different ages and personalities brought together because of some literally indescribably horrible affliction. 
There are very few helping us. We have to stick together.
I can't control what Kenny does. Can?t control what Anti does. Can?t control what Darren does. I can barely control what my kids do.
What I can do is offer unconditional love.
I offer my unconditional love to anyone with DP and DR.
Its not hippy dippy bull shit. 
It?s solid.
We are brothers and sisters in a struggle together.
Disagreements are a fact of life.

I personally would like to beat up anybody who says that dp and dr are small time fluff.

We have to look after the new people, have fun, and convince people that we deserve a cure.

I am making myself cry


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> Kenny has some good points.
> There is so much love going around there these days.
> Antisocial, you are a big part of the love.
> Yesterday a had coffee with another person who had dp. He does not come on here much anymore. I said he should and because we are all becoming friends. We have a bond.
> ...


I'll cry with ya even if i can't


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Word Mark.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Bucket pleasssseee  ...no well said Mark.

Thats the problem though......DR/DP folks cant control what others do,cant control the parametres of their reality..when they really feel they have to.[IMHO]
It was Cloverstones wise words that really helped me a few monthes back and they werent dis-similar to your own Mark.She said there will allways be people who dont like us,who talk about us,who laugh at us...etc etc...thats life,we cant change that,so we have to live with it.Those words really made sence to me and its so true.

We just gotta be true to ourselves.

Luv,luv and more luv to all..
Lynsey x.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

mark you always say the right thing at the right time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> mark you always say the right thing at the right time.


"My Hero" :|

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

you and mark should get on....you both like the attention...pair of devas if u ask me...  ..you both like peeps to suck the proverbial virtual dick.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Peach.
I have selfhelp lite so i am missing half the posts.
I am lost again :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

The only dick you have is on your head.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha! I just saw the pixies laugh lol



Spirit said:


> The only dick you have is on your head.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Spit roast lyns... Mark? :wink: :mrgreen:


can you not? thats a bit gross and degrading


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Spit roast lyns... Mark? :wink: :mrgreen:
> ...


WTF is everybody talking about?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you have to act like a mod Robsy? It's such a turn off =*(.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Do you have to act like a mod Robsy? It's such a turn off =*(.


I think she is one sort off.
I think we all are.
I think it's self moderated now.
i think.
I think we can do it I think.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I vote Robsy for mod.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Inzom said:


> I vote Robsy for mod.


Yeah, i was thinkin that =] Robsy will make a good mod for sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Who would have guess? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Everytime you complain at Darren ..you give him exactly what he wants,to be the centre of attention...hes a child why do you think he-a grown man was picking on a 16 yr old kid..........PATHETIC.Im getting tired of this place at least when Copeful was here doing his shit he actually did contribute sometimes and made some good points,yet he was banned,yet all Darren does does is leave sexual inuedos all over the place..like "im penis" ETC ETC.very constructive....tho that made me laugh a bit ,the problem is when it gets personal and sexually harrasing..the people who pull the strings around here should consider the effect that can have on their members and it should NOT be tolerated.....The moderating around here is still not tight enough...and I can understand why noone would want to moderate here but that doesnt cut it..all forums are moderated.Robsy would make a good moderator I think tho I wouldnt wish it on anyone...there is a need for more.

Ive put in to much time on this forum to be bothered by all this shit anymore.Im trully considering leaving here..Ill just pack up all my posts of things I need to keep and stick them all in a book..that way if anyones interested on my theories and ideas on recovery then they can just read it.....if not its just not my problem anymore.

And Darren I dont give a flying fuck what you think of me...I dont like you and I do NOT consider you a friend...why send me a friend request on facebook..Are you fucking sharp?..I dont need friends like you.Now you go along and play your stupid games with your self.

Lynsey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Quit your whining.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I said my peice and now I have nothing else to say to you or whine about, Ill never talk to you again.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys it's really nice that you see me in that light. Sorry that your post slightly backfired there on you Darren.

People dont like sexual comments, I speak on behalf of a lot of women here that think you are a bit of a pig. I dont care if this post gives you ammunition or whatever pathetic excuse you use to revel in it all honey, but really I dont like your sexual comments, and if i find something degrading I will say so, just like you feel the need to express all your sexual fantasies ( why u think you are so attractive I do not know, you are ugly outside and in).

The forum is the only place u feel "strong" and for that im deeply sorry for you.

I also feel you are a hypocrite, let me explain.

You attack and have a go at Matt (antisocial) for feeling the need to tell people what he and his friends did to someone....wise up just a little, I know it's hard for you...but you are doing the same thing?

I just find it so sad that you really have no life, (you are nearly 8,000 posts on this forum? I wonder how many of those actually have gone to helping people, just what do you contribute here thats positive?) Wow...get out more and try get a real woman, although that didnt quite work for you with Rozanne did it? Maybe she saw your little snuff collection and that put her off.

I am done with you and like Lynsey have also considered to leave the forum due to the lack of care taken to individuals here. Infact I might even consider making my own bloody forum.

If mods came with banning permissions, I would GLADLY take the role, just so we can keep little insecure sex pests like you at bay.

SO - if you guys dont see me on here as much, this is the reason right here. Nothing being done about waste of space "human beings" like Darren.

I apologise to anyone except Darren if they find this post in-appropriate in any way. But I wil not be part of a forum that just sits back and takes this crap.

Love u guys so much, it kills me too much to see this stuff being allowed.

Robs x


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah i'm missing a hole in my foot =*(.

Oh I though they did? lol... do they also like common sense? Yeah I agree i'm a pig on here. Hey do you have to be so mean? This is a support site afterall... why aren't you asking the core question "why"? Why are you linked to sex so much? Basically you don't care, you can't be bothered to learn why I am the way I am... I'm not worth your time etc etc... although if i'm not worth your time, I'll be worth it due to you being able to better understand all the other future clowns like myself whom come on here acting like me... what's to understand about a pig? And even more so, this site will be locked down to how you say so, so i'll be the last any how.

Strong? Define the word please.

You need not explain, I know I am a hypocrite, not to excuse myself although... who isn't? Many would be hypocrites to denial themselves as being one.

Ouch, you're trying hard to brake me down here... you can't brake down sand Robsy... only sand castles. Snuff collection? =



> snuff movie: a violent pornographic film (= sex film) in which one of the actors or actresses is murdered


Nope I don't have any such collection. And what's with these "maybes?" I like to work on facts.

Who would have thought? :roll:

Interesting idea... "me or him" thing... let's see how that one works out, after all... i'm the one with all the "power".

That was a load of my chest.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

None of your post made sense to me.

Hmmm have never asked why? Don't try make me out to be a bad person I seem to remember talking to you on msn and on the phone telling you "you dont have to be that way" - so dont say I never tried to help or cared I did. But you are beyond help honey.

Im not trying to break you down at all, you are broken enough Darren you do it to yourself you dont need anyone to do that for you. Thanks for the defintion of snuff films, although I learned in Journalism/Sociology about the sick people that watch it, like you admitted to doing yourself.

Id never ask the site to be locked down, I care so much about people here, I will not see people being degraded by you.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This is too much drama, This is a supportforum after all, I dont know the background of this but Im gonna say this anyway:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> This is too much drama, This is a supportforum after all, I dont know the background of this but Im gonna say this anyway:


That's funny.
I have no clue what's going on.
I think it's because I don't understand British sex jokes.
I am staying away too.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Inzom said:


> This is too much drama, This is a supportforum after all, I dont know the background of this but Im gonna say this anyway:


i agree with inzom, ban that mother fucker!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> This is a support site afterall... why aren't you asking the core question "why"? Why are you linked to sex so much? Basically you don't care, you can't be bothered to learn why I am the way I am... I'm not worth your time etc etc... although if i'm not worth your time,


I DID do this...I tried my damned hardest to underrstand Darren as a friend..i asked why and I learned some things and I stood by him because I learned a bit about him .....When everyonme was attacking and complaining about him I got it in the neck because they thought I was just being difficult when I wasnt,i was being a damn good friend.And where did it get me.?..I got accused of not standing up to him when anybody that knows me well enough knows I allways speak my mind in real life and on here.And still he abused my friendship again and again...so dont anybody buy that sob story....he simply has no respect.I dont hate him but I will NOT be treated like that.

Yes Robsy I considered starting my own forum,msn group...ore whatever to lol...At least then we are not so powerless as to have to sit and watch this behaviour go on.Its just not good when a place doesnt have its members best interests at heart.
And you know the worst part of this is...we will come out as the bad guys here now for even thinking that.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

No we wont lynsey darren is a dick.

People know it, no one is going to think we are the bad guys. Im not going to post anymore he is loving the attention.

If people do think we are bad guys, more fool them for having no backbone! I hope i get banned for saying all this, just proves a big point.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, lets not give it anymore energy.It was good to put/get it all that out there though ,although it will probably prove fruitless as it usually does.This isnt the first time this has happened so I doubt it will be the last.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hey lyns i made a poll, would appreciate a vote either way xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

You noobs are cute! Bless


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I still don't know whats going on and don't know what Darren has done.
I guess you pissed some people off.
Unless someone is an a-hole I want people to like me.
Whats wrong with you Darren?
Why not be liked?
Lynsey and Robsy are not a-holes.
I fact the are totally cool.
So are you from what I can see.
I just don't get it.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Mark,

Its okay! Darren just goes too far and has been warned multiple times about offending people with things he says.

Im not a mod, but some people I think have mistaken me for one and messaged me asking for something to be done.

No matter what country you are from I dont think Women like being degraded and have to listen to things of sexual disgust. I believe there are seperate forums for that. This is a support forum, and yes we have fun too, but we dont come here to have sexual comments made about us, I mean think about it Mark, you have a daughter, how would u feel if one day some men were saying to her what darren says to some of the women on here?

I have looked into this and this is a section/act for the internet, where you can get police involved if people feel they are being sexually harassed or discriminated against, I feel quite lucky I haver some friends in the police force 

All good with u Mark x


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

II would also like to point out that before the sexual stuff started...there was other general game playing of other kinds from this member.This isnt something thats just been going for a few monthes this has been going on since I re-joined...about 2 years I think.Trust me this aint the first protest.......so its about time somebody did something about it.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i will leave the forum and continue 100% on my other projects if nothing gets done. THAT is my protest, i will say in touch with my friends however, I just think its sad as that moron will find newbies to pick on, it will be never ending and Rev unfortunately will get more complaints.

These new guys need help as do WE, we dont need this crap, what a sham


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep Im still considering leaving to......its very hard to be constructive around here when someone is constantly sabotaging your threads...and giving people greif that they just dont need or want to see.

Maybe I should do a banishing spell.... hmmm ...well ......considering the circumstances.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

im considering voodoo :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

lol...actually some voodoo is very good magick and not evil or black at all...it just got a bad rep and silly superstition like all these things do...anyway not to go off topic.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Darrens a lil ****** thats whats up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Antisocial Mark didnt write that I did lol. :lol: ....oh god youll give me nightmares now...Mark dressed up as a Voodoo queen... :shock:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Antisocial Mark didnt write that I did lol. :lol: ....oh god youll give me nightmares now...Mark dressed up as a Voodoo queen... :shock:


whoa, how the fuck did that get quoted????? lol, i meant to quote mark.... r u using your voodoo powers on my computer? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i have the video on youtube if anyone wants it


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Whats it about Matt?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

what this thread was originally about, a fight, do u want to see


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Im a passivist.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

sooooo........... no?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry Matt no,I dont wanna watch anybody fighting....it would bring me down and im in a really happy place at the moment.

I still love you tho  
Lynsey x..


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

alright lynsey i understand


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

AntiSocial said:


> what this thread was originally about, a fight, do u want to see


What the F**k Matt? Whats wrong with you? I dont want to start this up again, but my respect for you has plummeted, have some consideration for the people on here that have got dp from fighting, why the hell would they want to see that?

Fights here in the UK go way too far, theres often fatalaties. I think the person videoing is just as bad ....if not worse. Sorry to have to say this to you Matt, I do like you, but you have a lot of anger inside you and you are not projecting it constructively.

Im pretty sure if you post a link up of this Rev would remove it.

Please do not post anything further about this matter, this is not a forum to share such things.

I hate being this way with you i really do, I think you just need to try understand that this could effect other people....

Robs


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ i was just asking anyone if they want to see and if they do i would pm them the link....


----------

